# How much coffee grounds in soap?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm getting ready to make my first coffee grounds soap. I want it for scrubbing all the dirt off my hands after gardening. I've read anywhere from 1 tsp to 1 Tbsp coffee grounds ppo.

How much do you use?

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I used a couple tablespoons but I also ground them up fairly fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

1 Tablespoon per pound of oils... 
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I also make the coffee, add some coffe in the lye mixture and 1 tablespoon/lb oil used coffe grounds at trace...then have a nice hot cup of coffee :biggrin. Tammy


----------

